# Gute und Preisgünstige Radhosen?



## Krisuno (2. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Ich will mir endlich mal eine oder mehrere gute Radhose kaufen. Bin bis jetzt immer mit Aldi oder Ähnlichem unterwegs gewesen.

Ich wollte mal wissen welche Marken so Preis/Leistungs mässig gut sind.
Es muss ja keine Assos sein oder so, aber soll qualitativ einfach dem Preis gerecht werden.

Ich bin auch immer wieder auf der suche nach normalen Radshorts, also nicht unbedingt den engen Radlerhosen. Deshalb wären da von jeder Art eine gut.

Ich hab mir die von Fox und Konsorten angesehen, sind die ihren Preis auch gerecht oder sponsert man damit nur die Marke?

Hab leider mit Bekleidung echt nicht viel Erfahrung.
Daher würde ich mich über Tips echt freuen.

Greetz


----------



## Wieselchen (2. Mai 2007)

hallo, 

ich bin von santini voll überzeugt. die machen auch von stevens die trikots, hosen usw. 
ich hab mein erstes trikot und meine erste hose immer noch (2005 gekauft) - alle nähte sind top und die polsterung auch. die hose hat natürlich auch coolmax-polster.

allerdings kostet ein trikot ca. 60,-- und eine hose ca. 70,-- 
bei der langen haltbarkeit lohnt sich das aber.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (2. Mai 2007)

Ich kann LÃ¶ffler empfehlen, da gibt es die gut verarbeiteten TrÃ¤ger-/hosen mit ordentlichen Polstern ab 70â¬. 

GruÃ M.


----------



## g-star79 (5. Mai 2007)

Nalini kann ich wärmstens empfehlen gibts bei trikotexpress.de oder ebääääähhh! 

ist eine Italienische Firma sind Ausrüster von Team Gerolsteiner und CSC. 


Ich habe "nur" Basic aber bin mit haltbarkeit und Polsterung sehr zufrieden Trägerhose kurz schwarz 28,00  

Manche schwören auf "Pro" aber ich brauch die nicht unbedingt...
Es gibt zu nalini auch noch threads hier im forum benutze mal die "suche"!!!  

Link trikotexpress:http://www.afterbuy.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/start.asp?shopid=16125


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Mai 2007)

santini, nalini. alles fürs geld ziemlich gut. sugoi, assos und pearlI deutlich überteuert, aber ihr geld sicher wert. 

ich selbst hatte nen guten griff mit ner de marchi von canyon. keine 50 euro udn wirklich gut verarbeitet! gutes sitzpolster, guter stoff, flachnähte und gummi-beinstopper.


----------



## DinoS (5. Mai 2007)

Scott hat für diese Saison eine prima Hose herausgebracht. Shorts die nicht so bekloppt aussehen wie diese Chargodinger und mit perfekter Radunterhose. Nicht ganz billig die Kombi: 90 Euro. Ich habe sie gekauft, da ich damit noch bescheuerter aussehe als in normalen Wurstpellen


----------



## Tom355 (6. Mai 2007)

ich hab mir jetzt mal eine von nakamura zugelegt,kostete 35euro.
gibt es bei intersport.
bin bestens zufrieden.


----------



## andreasm30 (6. Mai 2007)

Löffler!
Meine hat schon 5 Jahre auf dem ???
Immer noch TOP.


----------



## snorre (7. Mai 2007)

Servus miteinander!
Nakamura hab ich auch. Ist meine erste Radhose. Würde sie mir aber nicht nochmal kaufen, da das Polster nach einer halben Saison ziemlich platt ist. Deswegen war ich auch auf der Suche. Meine Erkenntnis: der eine schwört auf Löffler, der andere gibt seine Pearl Izumi nicht her und der dritte kauft sich Assos - egal wie viel die auch kostet. ERgebnis: selber Probieren!!!
Ich hab mich für Nalini interessiert, weil die in manchen Hosen ein Polster mit Gel-Einlage haben. Mein Gedanke - das wird sich wohl nicht so fix durchsitzen. Nalini selbst (und auch Assos, Gore, Pearl, ...) war mir zum probieren und dann merken, dass sie vielleicht doch nicht passt etwas zu teuer. Lösung: Stadler hat eine Trägerhose, die das Nalini Gel-Polster hat und "nur" 66 Euro kostet (immerhin 40  billiger, als wenn Nalini draufsteht), auch Flachnähte hat, angenehm sitzt und nicht rutscht. Bisher: sehr zufrieden! Was ist, wenn ich ne Zweithose brauch - ich werd wohl wieder mit mir kämpfen ob ich nicht doch vielleicht ne Pearl, Gore, ... will. Und letztendlich sid sie mir dann wieder zu teuer.
Fazit: Jeder Hintern ist anders und jeder empfindet anders. Es kommt drauf an, ob man 130  für ne Pearl, Gore, ... übrighat um zu probieren ob sie passt, oder ob man auf Alternativen ausweicht, die weniger kosten. Letztendlich entscheiden zwei Dinge: Dein Geldbeutel und Dein Allerwertester
Grüße aus Franken, Snorre


----------



## mischuer (7. Mai 2007)

Canyon deMarchi TOP! hervorragendes P/L Verhältnis, gutes Polster, super Sitz.
Die Aero Shorts sind fuer 16,90 eur der Hammer.


----------



## loretto6 (7. Mai 2007)

Die Hosen von trigema sind preislich sehr interessant. In ihren eigenen LÃ¤den kosten die so 20 - 25 â¬. Das Sitzpolster ist von Eschler, die beliefern etliche Hersteller u.a. protective. Da kostet die Hose aber das Dreifache.

Die Optik ist Geschmacksache, der Stoff ist nicht so glatt und glÃ¤nzend wie bei den meisten anderen Radhosen. 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (7. Mai 2007)

Ich habe vor über 1 jahr eine Gonzo Radhose für 39 gekauft, bin damit immernoch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## VuffiRaa (7. Mai 2007)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Die Hosen von trigema sind preislich sehr interessant. In ihren eigenen Läden kosten die so 20 - 25 . Das Sitzpolster ist von Eschler, die beliefern etliche Hersteller u.a. protective. Da kostet die Hose aber das Dreifache.
> 
> Die Optik ist Geschmacksache, der Stoff ist nicht so glatt und glänzend wie bei den meisten anderen Radhosen.
> 
> Christoph



kann ich alles nur bestättigen, aber zufügen muss ich, dass man sich die trigema eher etwas kleiner kaufen sollte, da sie sich nach dreimal fahren noch etwas weiten. hab überigens für eine lange im outlet garmisch 19,95 gezahtl kurze haben 15 gekostet


----------



## yellow_ö (7. Mai 2007)

Agu

+ die Trikots aus Summerit (nur _Summerit_ alleine, kein _shining_) sind das beste das ich kenne


----------



## gnss (7. Mai 2007)

alex yuri von karstadt giobt es manchmal runtergesetzt fÃ¼r 40â¬.


----------



## oliverjung (21. Mai 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Die Hosen von trigema sind preislich sehr interessant. In ihren eigenen Läden kosten die so 20 - 25 . Das Sitzpolster ist von Eschler, die beliefern etliche Hersteller u.a. protective. Da kostet die Hose aber das Dreifache.
> 
> Die Optik ist Geschmacksache, der Stoff ist nicht so glatt und glänzend wie bei den meisten anderen Radhosen.
> 
> Christoph



Wenn die Polster von Eschler sind, wären die für diesen Preis wirklich ein Schnäppchen. Inzwischen verwenden die blaue, konturierte Sitzpolster (weiss nicht ob die das von Eschler sein sollen), wirklich angenehm zu tragen und extrem schnell wieder trocken! Ich habe 25 EUR im Outlet für meine kurze Radlerhose bezahlt (regulärer Preis 50 EUR). Übrigens gibt es die Outlets inzwischen fast in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## HaJo_Fr (22. Mai 2008)

mischuer schrieb:


> Canyon deMarchi TOP! hervorragendes P/L Verhältnis, gutes Polster, super Sitz.
> Die Aero Shorts sind fuer 16,90 eur der Hammer.



Canyon hat die Hosen leider nur noch als Canyon Team-Kleidung. Wollte mir auch wieder eine de Marchi zu legen, aber offensichtlich hat de Marchi im Momnet in D keinen Händler :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjs (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

hab mir die Shimano Originals für 39,90  bei bike-discount http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a9275/originals-traegerhose.html?mfid=43 gekauft. Wurde Sehr Gut im letzten Bike Magazin getestet und ist wirklich absolut top


----------



## dwe60 (23. Mai 2008)

nur sind sie sowohl bei H&S als auch bei Bike24 nicht mehr lieferbar   

ich habe mir dann die Northwave bei Rose bestellt


----------



## BenAmApple (23. Mai 2008)

Löffler

Und sich dabei immer die eigene Frage stellen: Was ist der eigene Arsch einem selbst wert?


----------



## Cycletech (23. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen die Back Country von Mainstream MSX gekauft, da hautenges Lycra weckt bei meinem Körperbau eher die Assoziation mit einer Wurstpelle weckt...

Ganz kurz: Eine sehr gute Hose - schönes Design, hochwertiger Materialmix und durch die Innnenhose auch sehr komfortabel. Auch nett sind die vielen Taschen und die dadurch sehr hohe Funktionalität.

Infos hier: 

http://mainstream-msx.de/stores/cat...id=63&osCsid=42ed3b0528c780da332942c62e749b4f

Gibt bzw. gab es bei einigen Onlinern zum ordentlich reduzierten Preis, ich habe 49,90 bezahlt. 

Erstklassiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!

G.


----------



## Corran-Horn (25. Mai 2008)

Hab mir folgende Combo gekauft und bin vollauf zufrieden

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/trikot-rr-six-graphic-khaki-34966782/
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/shorts-rr6-khaki-34923743/

Gibt es auch in grau.

Polster ist gut verarbeitet und sitzt an der richtigen Stelle.​


----------



## goon (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine weitgeschnitten Bike Shorts empfehlen, habe ernorme Probs, von Proctective die Shorts in XXL und von Scott in XL, waren mir leider zueng und so fett bin ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## maatik (23. Juni 2008)

schliess mich mal an...suche auch shorts...aber was ordentliches und nix über 100EUS...

PS: gehöre nicht zur Lycrafraktion.


----------



## dwe60 (23. Juni 2008)

goon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine weitgeschnitten Bike Shorts empfehlen, habe ernorme Probs, von Proctective die Shorts in XXL und von Scott in XL, waren mir leider zueng und so fett bin ich eigentlich nicht.




komisch, die von Protective fallen eigentlich recht groß aus


----------



## goon (23. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> komisch, die von Protective fallen eigentlich recht groß aus


 

Habe die nicht zubekommen, hat mich auch gewundert, aber an den Oberschenkeln wars auch eng. In Jeans habe ich 36 Umpfang.
Habe so 95kg Kampfgewicht auf 180cm (aber da ist auch Muskelmasse bei).


----------

